# تصنيع خوابير الكاوتش



## م احمد قدرى (26 يونيو 2011)

ارجو الافادة عن طريقة تصنيع الخوابير المستخدمه فى اصلاح كاوتش السيارات
معي عينه للاطلاع


----------

